# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.10.21.0 Released Update Auto.

## mohamed73

UnlockTool_2022.10.21.0 Released Update Auto.   
APPLE
- Support enter purple mode iphone 7G/7P/8G/8P/X
- Change address serial, wifi, bluetooth without cable dcsd only Cable usb with windows
- Add loader boot ramdisk IOS 16.x.x support Iphone 8G/8P
- Add loader boot ramdisk IOS 15.x.x New
- Add loader boot ramdisk IOS 14.x.x New
- Add button click download ramdisk link mediafire on tab Apple Radmisk
- Mediafire Download
NOKIA
- Added Nokia HMD SPD C10 ,C20,C30 new security and more..Generic factory reset in Fastboot Mode
- TA-1352
- TA-1342
- TA-1339
- TA-1348
- TA-1356
- TA-1357
- TA-1377
- TA-1369
- TA-1360
- TA-1359
Coming Soon Update
- Pwndfu Gaster in windows 
Download MediaFire   
Download Google Drive

----------

